# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu türkistan'da kızıl dönem

## ceydaaa

wwww99999999999.jpgKomünistler Çin'i ele geçirirken binlerce masum insanı katlettiler. 
Dünya bir komünist partinin iktidarı ele geçirişine ilk kez Rusya'da tanıklık etti. Rusya'nın hakimiyeti altındaki Batı Türkistan (Kazak, Özbek, Kırgız, Türkmen ve Tacik) toprakları ile sınırı olan ve bu ülkelerle tarihi, dini, etnik ve kültürel bağa sahip Doğu Türkistan Müslümanları da bölgedeki gelişmeleri yakından takip ediyorlardı. Özellikle, merhum İsa Yusuf Alptekin gibi, Batı Türkistan topraklarında görev yapıp komünist Rus zulmüne bizzat şahit olanlar, hem Çin hükümetini hem de Doğu Türkistan Müslümanlarını komünizm tehlikesine karşı uyarıyorlardı. Çünkü komünistler genel bir taktik olarak, iktidara gelene kadar eşitlik, sosyal adalet, milletlerin özgürlüğü gibi kavramlardan bahsediyorlar, ancak sıra uygulamaya gelince durum değişiyordu. Eşitliğin yerini politbüro diktası, sosyal adaletin yerini sömürü, özgürlüklerin yerini ise sürgünler, işkenceler, toplama kampları ve toplu katliamlar alıyordu.
Nitekim aynı gelişmeler Doğu Türkistan'da da yaşandı. İktidarı ele geçirmeden önce 1945'de gerçekleştirilen 7. Kongre'de Mao, komünistlerin, iktidarı ele geçirince farklı etnik kökenlere kendi geleceklerini tayin etme ve kendi kendini yönetme hakkını vereceğini deklare etti.23 Ancak iktidara gelir gelmez, önceden verdiği sözleri bir anda gözardı etti ve Sincan iki bin yıldır Çin'in ayrılmaz bir parçasıdır, bu nedenle Çin'i federe devletlere bölmenin hiçbir manası yoktur. Bu talep tarihe ve sosyalizme düşmanlık anlamına gelir açıklamasını yaptı.24
Zulüm, katliam ve işkence komünist rejimin ayrılmaz bir parçasıdır. Doğu Türkistanlı Müslümanlara yönelik bu vahşet manzaralarına Çin'de sıkça rastlanmaktadır.
Ardından baskı ve zulüm başladı. İlk olarak, Mao ile görüşmek üzere yola çıkan Doğu Türkistan Cumhuriyeti'nin önde gelen liderleri esrarengiz bir uçak kazasında hayatlarını kaybettiler. Daha sonra da Doğu Türkistan'ı kendi toprağı olarak gören ve elinden bırakmak istemeyen Kızıl Çin hükümeti, Müslüman halka karşı acımasız bir soykırıma girişti. İlk savaş Müslümanların inançlarına karşıydı. Dini eğitim veren tüm okullar kapatıldı, din adamları tutuklandı, büyük kısmı da öldürüldü. Camilere Mao'nun resimleri ve Komünist Parti'nin bayrakları asıldı ve Müslümanlara bu resim ve bayraklara saygı gösterilerinde bulunmaları emredildi. Müslümanların bir kısmı Pan-Türkist, bir kısmı da Pan-İslamist oldukları gerekçesi ile gözaltına alınıyor ve idam ediliyordu. Toplu sürgünler ise zulmün bir diğer yüzüydü. Yurtlarından sürülen Müslümanların bir kısmı zorlu iklim şartları nedeni ile yolda hayatlarını kaybetti. 1949-1952 yılları arasında 2.800.000, 1952-1957 yılları arasında 3.509.000, 1958-1960 yılları arasında 6.700.000, 1961-1965 yılları arasında 13.300.000 Doğu Türkistan Müslümanı çeşitli yollarla öldürüldü.
Müslümanlar bir yandan sistemli olarak katledilirken, bir yandan da onların yerlerine Çinliler yerleştirilmekte, böylece Müslümanların kendi toprakları üzerinde hak iddia etmeleri engellenmeye çalışılmaktaydı. Doğu Türkistan'ı bir Çin eyaleti haline getirmek isteyen Maoist rejimin bir diğer yöntemi ise zorunlu kürtajla aile planlamasıydı. Bugün de artarak devam eden bu komünist vahşeti, kitabın ilerleyen sayfalarında daha detaylı olarak ele alacağız.

----------

